# Chasing cats driving us insane!!



## hammerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

First time poster.

Jimi is our 10 month old Vizsla. We love him to bits but he is driving us mad at the moment.

We also have 3 cats. One Jimi gets on with, one that tolerates him and one that would (and does) rip him to shreds given the chance.

When the cats are anywhere in the house, Jimi is fixated with them and constantly runs between the cat flap and staircase following their trail. When they aren't around his attention is focussed on us but given the weather it's so rare at least one isn't about.

I can't emphasis enough, he literally is on their case ALL the time. He's lived in the same house as them for 8 months now but doesn't let up! If he does manage to corner one her tries to lick them but then tries to nip at them as they run past. This is causing us a little concern although he has never harmed them to date.

If anyone has any advice, it would be very helpful!!

Thanks!


----------



## AlohaVizsla (Dec 8, 2009)

I was lucky that my dog and cat got along from the begining. Dose your pup know any basic commands? You could try blocking the cat with your body and teach him "leave it".


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I use body blocks as Aloha suggests - just put my body between them - and then give the dog something else to do whether it's "go to your bed" or a sit or come or something.

It sounds as though maybe he is a bit curious about what they are if he is licking them and not really trying very hard to hurt them.

I've been quite lucky as our two get along pretty well which I think is mostly because they came home with us at the same time. Having said that they are having a staring competition right now and if I don't step in the V will pounce and the cat will leap up the nearest piece of furniture.

Sorry I can't suggest more - there have been several other posts about cats, maybe there is something in an earlier thread that might help.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian goes after Marley all the time. Most of the time he will walk up to her and sniff her and try and get her to play, but seeing as she gets freaked out she usually swatts him on the snout or growls and hisses at him. 
Now, he is getting better at the "leave her" when we see him walk over to her, but most days he just bull headed and goes up to her anyway.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

I would use a water spray bottle on him, and spray him when ever he does not behave with the cat. (Only with the cat ).


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We tried using a water spray bottle with Catan when he was barking at us. The first couple of time he was a bit stunned by it. After that he started barking at us more than normal cause it was so much fun for him to try and catch the water in his mouth.


----------

